# new to this forum!! black bart wood stove user..



## crossout (Dec 15, 2010)

i have black bart wood stove inside the fireplace... model 3200S  and wanted to learn more about them.. they sure do heat up this house 1,200 suq and that surprised me! and its off at night and i let my brand new bard furnace take over at night.. and another wood stove in the basement 1967 Franklin fireplace model 143.433 and only used it like 2 times....


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2010)

Congrats and welcome. I haven't heard of a model 3200S. Is this a Jotul or a Scandia stove?


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 15, 2010)

crosscut welcome to the forum.  I am not familar with that specific stove, but I would be surprised if someone can't help you.  This is a great forum for anyone, new or not so new, to woodburning.  Use it and the many great people here to your advantage.  Learn from the mistakes they have made, and the experiments they have tried.  You will be amazed, just how much you THOUGHT you knew, but didn't.

Again welcome and enjoy.

Shawn


----------



## crossout (Dec 15, 2010)

i can't put up pictures on here too big and here are the link... the 1st 3 are the basement Franklin wood stove and the last 2 pics are the black bart wood stove and with a plate on it with information...    http://s314.photobucket.com/albums/ll430/crossout80/wood stove/?albumview=slideshow   any one know how to safely remove the little surface rust on the Franklin wood stove? the basement was power washed like a week ago...


----------



## crossout (Dec 15, 2010)

shawneyboy said:
			
		

> crosscut welcome to the forum.  I am not familar with that specific stove, but I would be surprised if someone can't help you.  This is a great forum for anyone, new or not so new, to woodburning.  Use it and the many great people here to your advantage.  Learn from the mistakes they have made, and the experiments they have tried.  You will be amazed, just how much you THOUGHT you knew, but didn't.
> 
> Again welcome and enjoy.
> 
> Shawn



yeah believe me i did made a lot of mistakes when i 1st started using this wood stove the black bart and glad the previous owner took the time to tell me how to run it right.. lol i was burning little too much and too fast and adjust the blower speeds... but i am so surprised it can heat up the whole house 1200 square feet.. glad to find this forum since i am on a few cars forums..


----------



## Renovation (Dec 15, 2010)

crossout said:
			
		

> i can't put up pictures on here too big and here are the link... the 1st 3 are the basement Franklin wood stove and the last 2 pics are the black bart wood stove and with a plate on it with information...    http://s314.photobucket.com/albums/ll430/crossout80/wood stove/?albumview=slideshow   any one know how to safely remove the little surface rust on the Franklin wood stove? the basement was power washed like a week ago...



Welcome Crossout!

The link doesn't work.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2010)

Got it, my mistake, I was thinking Black Bear by Jotul. All I could find on the stove was this old hearth thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/QA_Templates/info/388/

Neither heater is much to brag about. Be careful of leaks and runaway fires in these stoves. 

Note, galvanized vent pipe is for ducting, not for stove vents.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2010)

Those old BlacK Barts have heated a lot of homes. And they are a beast. Be sure to not smolder the fire in that bad boy and keep that chimney cleaned including the smoke shelf in the fireplace. If you don't those suckers can bite you in the butt.


----------



## crossout (Dec 15, 2010)

RenovationGeorge said:
			
		

> crossout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry this should work  http://s314.photobucket.com/albums/ll430/crossout80/wood stove/?albumview=slideshow      looks like it won't make a link just copy and paste to the address bar on top


----------



## crossout (Dec 16, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Got it, my mistake, I was thinking Black Bear by Jotul. All I could find on the stove was this old hearth thread:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/QA_Templates/info/388/
> 
> Neither heater is much to brag about. Be careful of leaks and runaway fires in these stoves.
> ...



yeah i have noticed about the basement the galvanized pipe and they put that over the actual vent pipe i guess... only used it 2 times since i moved in Nov 23rd... i am just surprised the one in the living room black bart still works and heats up the whole house... it does not leak nothing every thing works on it that thing is only 6 months older then me!! 30 plus yrs still works! the people before me used it every day.. i been starting to use it every day just in the day time when we are home and i let it die out around 10pm  and close every thing up and let my furnace take over for the night had that new furnace installed 2 weeks ago and the wood stove was a nice back up when the old furnace died lol  glad to learn more about these wood stoves...


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2010)

For the old franklin, a wire brush will take off most of the rust. Wire wheel on a drill works good too. (wear goggles). Then use some stove black to polish it up.


----------



## crossout (Dec 16, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> For the old franklin, a wire brush will take off most of the rust. Wire wheel on a drill works good too. (wear goggles). Then use some stove black to polish it up.


cool thanks for the answer never knew they have a polish for the cast iron stoves.. i am so new at this stuff...(wood burning stoves or fireplace)


----------

